# [HOWTO] Ruby on Rails?

## Trevoke

Je cherche un howto pour apprendre ruby on rails.. Donc, euh, ruby et rails, parce que je ne connais rien ni a l'un, ni a l'autre. J'en ai trouve quelques-uns mais aucun ne m'a vraiment accroche (et puis quand j'essayais de devier un peu, j'avais des ennuis et aucun moyen de comprendre pourquoi).

----------

## geekounet

Vaut mieux un bon bouquin plutôt  :Wink:  Pour Rails, je te conseille ceux des éditions Eyrolles qui sont pas mal foutus parait-il, mais évite ceux d'O'reilly par contre, ils sont assez bof, surtout Pratique de Ruby on Rails dont j'ai regretté l'achat. Rails par l'exemple que j'ai acheté récemment m'a l'air pas mal tout de même, mais je l'ai pas encore lu entièrement. On peut les trouver en PDF qq part aussi il me semble, mais je sais pas où :/

Pour Ruby tout court, perso j'apprend sur le tas, mais je recherche quand même un bon bouquin dessus ...

Sinon, une bonne intro à Ruby => http://rubyfrance.org/documentations/les-bases/introduction-a-ruby/

Et plein de liens sur RoR, direct depuis le site officiel => http://www.rubyonrails.org/docs

Enjoy  :Wink: 

----------

## Oni92

Il y a aussi le dernier Hors Serie du Gnu Linux Magazine France consacré à Ruby (avec une intro à RoR)

voir : http://www.gnulinuxmag.com/index.php?2007/10/15/59-gnu-linux-magazine-france-hors-serie-33-ruby-ruby-on-rails

----------

## geekounet

 *Oni92 wrote:*   

> Il y a aussi le dernier Hors Serie du Gnu Linux Magazine France consacré à Ruby (avec une intro à RoR)
> 
> voir : http://www.gnulinuxmag.com/index.php?2007/10/15/59-gnu-linux-magazine-france-hors-serie-33-ruby-ruby-on-rails

 

Par contre, ça va être dur pour Trevoke de se le procurer à New York  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

@geekounet: "Pratique de RoR", c'est "RoR Cookbook" en anglais ?

En effet, j'ai un "cookbook" pour PHP et en suis assez déçu : un amas de trucs, pas d'apprentissage structuré du langage, utilisation de librairies folkloriques (au lieu de montrer des exemples "purs", quitte à ne pas mettre ces "exemples cool")

----------

## kopp

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *Oni92 wrote:*   Il y a aussi le dernier Hors Serie du Gnu Linux Magazine France consacré à Ruby (avec une intro à RoR)
> 
> voir : http://www.gnulinuxmag.com/index.php?2007/10/15/59-gnu-linux-magazine-france-hors-serie-33-ruby-ruby-on-rails 
> 
> Par contre, ça va être dur pour Trevoke de se le procurer à New York 

 

Et surtout, après l'avoir feuilleté chez le marchand de journaux, il m'a l'air bien vide pour 6.50€ ... ça n'a pas l'air de proposer une explication pour une utilisation poussée... Du coup j'ai pas acheté.

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonjour

Je profite de ce post pour poser une question : 

Cela quelques temps j'entends parler de "RoR", mais quels sont les avantages de passer de Php ou java vers RoR ?

Existe-t-il un IDE sympa ?

----------

## geekounet

Nan, RoR Cookbook me semble bien que c'est l'autre, que j'aime bien, justement parce qu'il y a plein d'exemples, ça sert mieux dans la pratique. Le premier, qui fait l'apprentissage pas à pas depuis la base, m'a deçu parce qu'il était trop succint sur certaines chose, qu'il y avait parfois des erreurs dans les exemples, que l'auteur ne savait même pas faire du code correct, en particulier que son code HTML ne respectait pas les recommantions du W3C (mise en page en tableau, HTML plutôt que XHTML, oubli des élements de base, ...), un bel exemple pour le novice donc ..., et aussi que du fait qu'il faisait ses exemples sous Windows, qui possède donc ses limitations, et donc qu'il ne pouvait pas montrer certains outils pratiques, genre IRB pour l'apprentissage du Ruby au début du bouquin ... Bon pis sur l'impression générale de comment c'est écrit, j'ai pas trop aimé quoi.

----------

## Gardel_

Comme bonne petite intro à Ruby, il y a aussi le guide écrit par le créateur de Ruby traduite en français :

http://pagesperso-orange.fr/alain.feler/alain/ruby/ruby.html

[quote=bouleetbil]Bonjour

Je profite de ce post pour poser une question :

Cela quelques temps j'entends parler de "RoR", mais quels sont les avantages de passer de Php ou java vers RoR ?

Existe-t-il un IDE sympa ?[/quote]

RoR est un framework écrit en ruby, PHP est un langage. On ne peux donc pas trop comparer les deux. D'ailleurs PHP possède aussi des frameworks.

Pour résumer vite fait RoR, cela permet de réaliser des applications web en ruby avec le motif de conception MVC. L'avantage est de permettre de bien séparer les parties de l'application utilisant la base de donnée (Modèle), les pages html (Vues) et le chef d'orchestre de tout ça, qui suivant la requête du client, va chercher les bonnes données dans les modèles et les rendre disponible aux vues (Contrôleur).

Ruby on Rails devant permettre de réaliser des applications rapidement, il est axé sur les conventions plutôt que la configuration.

En gros y'a pas grand chose à configurer voir rien du tout mais tous les noms de fichiers, les noms de tables etc... devront suivre une convention de nommage.

Personnellement je trouve RoR bien pratique pour développer de bonne applications web, et quand on vient de PHP, c'est assez dépaysant  :Smile:  Ça redonne un peu le goût du web qu'on aurait perdu avec la répétitivité de PHP.

Cependant pour développer vraiment rapidement à l'aide de RoR, il y a pas mal de choses à apprendre. En effet, le fonctionnement général de RoR, les conventions, les méthodes, il y a vraiment beaucoup à apprendre. De plus il vaut mieux apprendre le langage Ruby à côté  :Wink: . Mais si on y passe pas mal de temps, je pense qu'on peut être effectivement très rapide avec.

Je te conseille de lire les explications de Wikipédia et du site officiel.

En ce qui concerne l'IDE, y'en a pas vraiment besoin, y'a RadRails qui est un plugin pour eclipse mais bon... c'est plus sympa en mode ligne de commande  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Gardel_ wrote:*   

> En ce qui concerne l'IDE, y'en a pas vraiment besoin, y'a RadRails qui est un plugin pour eclipse mais bon... c'est plus sympa en mode ligne de commande 

 

Le plugin Rails de Vim est excellent et sait tout gérer  :Wink: 

----------

## Gardel_

olala, moi qui est fan de vim en plus, c'est génial, merci du renseignement  :Smile: 

Vivement nowel que je puisse commander un bon bouquin rails (celui de eyrolles) et me plonger dedans  :Smile: 

geekounet, si tu cherches un bon livre sur Ruby, Ruby par l'exemple d'O'Reilly est pas mal parait-il. J'ai lu de bonnes critiques, notamment sur developpez. Je compte me l'acheter aussi  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Pour apprendre ruby, le pickaxe est un très bon ouvrage. Tu peux trouver une ancienne version en ligne.

Concernant Rails, il y a un bouquin du même style, par contre je ne connais pas de version en ligne.

J'ai acheté la version papier de ces 2 livres il y a quelques mois maintenant, agréable à lire, bonne démarche d'apprentissage je trouve.

----------

## ryo-san

 *Quote:*   

> (...) y'a RadRails qui est un plugin pour eclipse ...

 

Non, c'est in IDE a part entiere, mais est dispo en plug-in aussi.

----------

## gbetous

Niveau achat de bouquins, j'aurais envie de dire qu'il vaut mieux pas trop se presser. En effet Rails 2.0 est chaud et ne devrait pas tarder à sortir. Les différences sont notables, et en attendant, il existe 1000 (au moins) blogs, sites, cookbook, cheat sheets sur RoR.

Mon conseil à moi : dans portage, n'utiliser que "ruby" et "rubygems". Le reste vaut mieux etre installé via gem lui-meme avec un simple :

```
gem install rails --include-dependencies
```

----------

## Pixys

Désolé de déterrer ce post, mais c'est pour avoir qqlq retours de Trevoke.

@Trevoke : 

finalement, est ce que tu t'es lancé et si oui avec quels livres ?

merci.

----------

## gbetous

Je pratique le RoR depuis 2 ans je pense, et voici mon historique de livres :

 Ruby On Rails (chez Eyrolles)

Très bien, un très très gros tutorial de 580 pages. Simple, clair. La dernière partie entre plus en détail et s'approche d'une référence

 Ruby for Rails (chez Manning)

Ne connaissant pas Ruby, il est vraiment top. Bcp de syntaxe, et une explication profonde du mécanisme de Rails par rapport à Ruby. D'après moi essentiel si on sent que RoR va nous plaire un bon moment   :Wink: 

 The Ruby Programming Langage (chez O'Reilly)

C'est LA référence Ruby, et je m'y plonge bcp en ce moment. Très utile pour comprendre Ruby en profondeur.

Et au milieu, la mailing list railsfrance (GoogleGroup), et la foison de sites qui nous tiennent à jour (RoR va très vite), notamment l'incontournable flux RSS de RubyFlowFr

----------

## Pixys

merci.

j'ai emprunté à ma BU RoR vite et efficace et j'avoue que je suis un peu largué : j'ai déjà du mal à comprendre le concepte de modèle-vue-controleur !!  :Laughing: 

Ca fait le même effet que quand je m'étais plongé dans Typo3 et sa doc... genre "je comprends les mots séparément dans la phrase mais pas la phrase toute entière"

----------

## CryoGen

RailCasts , du pur bonheur en .mov   :Cool: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Si tu ne comprends pas MVC (Modèle Vue Contrôleur), je te conseille "Design Patterns Tête la Première" chez O'Reilly

----------

## Trevoke

Et ben, ca m'a pris 4 mois pour avoir une bonne reponse lol  :Wink:  (je rigole, je rigole, poussez pas)

J'ai abandonne -pour l'instant- RoR parce que mon hebergeur n'a pas encore fait de mises a jour et utilise encore Rails 1.8 je crois, et il y a des differences tellement effarantes que j'ai prefere ne pas trop y toucher.

Du coup je me suis juste plonge dans Ruby, que j'adore - j'ai achete le 'Ruby cookbook' de O'reilly et j'ai vraiment adore. J'ai aussi achete un bouquin ou deux de www.pragprog.com..

Et vu ma chance, Ruby 1.9 est sorti et faut que je revise ce que j'ai deja fait  :Wink:  Par chance je n'ai vraiment ecrit que 3-4 scripts pour ma compagnie.. Et Ruby 1.9 pour Windows n'est pas encore mur.

Mon hebergeur a des plans pour mettre a jour RoR sur leurs serveurs donc je vais bientot m'y replonger. Ce qui me derange le plus c'est mon manque de connaissances pour formatter les pages et les rendre moins que moches.

----------

## PabOu

Coucou !

J'ai commencé RoR il y a quelques jours (faut bien puisque j'assure la maintenance d'un serveur apache/passenger utilisé pour un seul client depuis bientôt 2 mois... il est temps de le rentabiliser ;-)) et je suis charmé par ce livre : http://www.sitepoint.com/books/rails2/

----------

## Pixys

Ok merci à tous pour les références.

En ce qui concerne l'hébergeur, je viens de migrer chez JustHost rien que pour Ruby.

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Ce qui me derange le plus c'est mon manque de connaissances pour formatter les pages et les rendre moins que moches.

 

Qu'est ce que tu appelles "formater les pages" ? le design ?

----------

## Trevoke

Le CSS entre autres, oui  :Smile: 

----------

## Pixys

Normalement, ça ne présente pas de difficulté, le net regorge de tuto (alsacréation, le site du zéro...etc.). À mon avis, le plus dur c'est de gérer les différentes manières dont est interprété le CSS par les différents navigateurs (qui respectent à leurs façons les normes -> suivez mon regard...)

Si c'est un problème d'inspiration, il n'y a pas d'autre moyen que de regarder les feuilles css des sites pour s'en inspirer ; et puis il y a beaucoup de galeries css comme CSS Zen Garden par exemple.

----------

## kochka

Quelqu'un à essayé ROR 2.2 avec Ruby 1.9 ? Des pbs ?

Quelqu'un à essayé d'intaller Ruby 1.9 depuis l'overlay ruby ? J'hesite  :Smile: 

----------

## GaMeS

@kochka

Je suis à temps partiel actuellement en tant que développeur RoR ! (ils m'ont pris, mais je n'y connaissais rien en RoR, ni à Ruby d'ailleurs  :Very Happy: ), j'ai appris sur le tas.

Sachant qu'avec RoR, on rajoute un p'tit coup de JQuery et ça clignote tout joliment !

On est passé à RoR 2.2 récemment, on a pas eu de problème particulier, sauf au niveau de l'internationalisation, ou il faut changer les fichiers, et mettre ça tout propre pour I18n.

Pas de problème avec les plugins jusqu'a maintenant.

----------

## Trevoke

Et ben je vais m'accrocher a GaMeS moi  :Smile: 

----------

## kochka

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

> @kochka
> 
> Je suis à temps partiel actuellement en tant que développeur RoR ! (ils m'ont pris, mais je n'y connaissais rien en RoR, ni à Ruby d'ailleurs ), j'ai appris sur le tas.
> 
> Sachant qu'avec RoR, on rajoute un p'tit coup de JQuery et ça clignote tout joliment !
> ...

 

Merci de ta réponse mais ce n'était pas vraiment ma question  :Smile: 

J'utilise déjà 2.2 depuis un bout de temps mais je voulais savoir si quelqu'un avait essaye de le le faire tourner avec Ruby 1.9.1. La compatibilité avec 1.9 avait été annoncée avec la 2.2 je crois mais je voulais savoir si c'était vraiment le cas à 100%.

EDIT: Bon après quelques recherches, il apparaît qu'il faut mieux attendre ROR 2.3 car il y a encore pas mal de pbs ... Comme ça Ruby 1.9 aura le temps d'arriver dans portage  :Wink: 

----------

